# Omega Seamaster 300 Master Coaxial Review



## Apollo83

*Some background*
Up until about 2007 I was a one watch person. I always had a nice legible, waterproof, tough Seiko or Citizen Quartz that each lasted 5 years or so continuously on the wrist before being replaced.
Then as I earned a little more money I started to look at paying a little more and with that larger investment more research was needed. So, like many others on this forum, I soon discovered a whole world of watches with of course WUS playing its part in my education/downfall.
I was soon exploring quartz watches with more complications, digital watches with more functions and then finally mechanical watches with more inner beauty. I realised early on that a lot of money could be spent on watches so I made a promise to myself to have no more than 5 watches each costing no more than €1000 (In fact I spent much less than that on most of them).
As the years have passed I have evolved my picture of an ideal watch and have reached some conclusions on features I look for:
•	One watch worn most of the time, day, evening, weekend (plus one beater for outdoors) - I am not a collector.
•	Legible (the time must be easy to read at a glance) - for me a watch is still first and foremost a tool.
•	Robust construction (waterproof for surface swimming, scratch-proof crystal, hard metal case)
•	Mechanical movement (preferably automatic, display back to allow me to see the ingenuity at work, accurate for long durations)
Having explored watches for long enough I now find myself having come full circle and wanting to reduce down to one nice watch. I'm ready to break my price limit to get one watch I can wear for many years.
So it is with this background rather than any historical interest I came to look at the Omega Seamaster 300 Master Coaxial 41mm steel on steel bracelet Reference 233.30.41.21.01.001.
Although there are many good reviews of the watch by the usual magazines and blogs I couldn't find a review on WUS. So partially to fill that gap but also to help me analyse my purchase decision I decided to write a review.

*The value proposition*
Whether we like to admit it or not watches are more than their physical construction. The brand and model history shape our view of the present. Luxury watch makers rely on this to command premium prices.
Before I see a watch by Omega the name alone conjures feelings of quality from Switzerland, precision at the Olympics, innovation at NASA, robustness for the Royal Navy.
Even if these qualities aren't accurate for the watch I'm about to buy, they both set my expectation of what I will receive and the price I am willing to pay.
The Seamaster 300 has its own strong brand to add to that of Omega. It has a well-known history as one of the early dive watches in the fifties, released in 1957 as part of the famous master trilogy (along with Speedmaster and Railmaster) and used by the Royal Navy in its second form from the mid sixties.
This history adds to the feeling of authenticity for the watch despite its absence from the line-up for many years and the very modern materials used in its latest design.
A picture of the Seamaster 300 display during my recent trip to the Omega museum in Biel:








On paper the new watch ticks all the boxes for a robust sport watch with steel, ceramic, liquid metal, sapphire, Si14 and other anti-magnetic materials used liberally throughout.
It also reinforces Omega's recent reputation for innovation with George Daniel's famous Co-Axial escapement and Master anti-magnetic movement.
So Omega is offering us an updated classic watch incorporating the latest materials and movement innovations for ~€5600.
In the strange world of luxury watches this could be described as good value.

*The competition*
I am traditionally a cautious buyer and research thoroughly before purchase. Although I liked the 300MC as soon as it was released at Baselworld 2014 I have waited 2 years before deciding to buy it. Maybe this was the first test to ensure the watch is the one for me!
During that time I researched other options, including trying most of them on; itself, an enjoyable pastime.

I discounted some great watches due to lack of display back (which I realised was more important to me than I initially thought):
Breitling SuperOcean Heritage, Tudor Black Bay, Tudor Pelagos, Longines Legend Diver.

And I discounted others due to a less interesting movement (not that there was anything wrong with the movements used, they just didn't seem as innovative to me):
Bremont Boeing, Sinn Frankfurt, Stowa T01 (+ too big).

One that I considered as a lower price alternative for a while was the Damasko DK10. I'm a big fan of Damasko but the aesthetic was a little too rugged for when I wanted to wear it in the office. Also I found myself thinking of 'settling' for the Damasko - a sure warning sign of additional future purchases.








Rolex Submariner No Date - the obvious benchmark for this type of watch which unfortunately I can't warm to due to the Mercedes hour hand, too much dial script and no display back - sorry Rolex fans.








Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Bathyscaphe - this was the one other watch that spoke to me as much as the 300MC. It shares many of the same attributes with a clean dial, display back to interesting movement, quality and heritage&#8230; I discounted it as I didn't like it better than the 300MC and so could not justify the higher price. Even at the same price I would have to think long and hard about deciding between the two.








*The packaging*
My new AD purchased Omega came in an attractive light brown wooden box complete with certificates.








*The case*
I measured the dimensions of the watch at: Diameter ~41mm, Lug to Lug ~47.5mm, Lug width ~21mm, Height (including crystal) ~15mm
The case is made from 316L steel with screw in back and screw in crown achieving a rated water resistance of 30 bar (300 metres / 1000 feet)








There has been much discussion on the thickness of Omega Seamasters recently. You can see from the picture the breakdown of the 300MC 15mm thickness; domed crystal ~1.5mm, bezel/rehaut ~4.1mm, mid-section (extending to lugs) ~5.2mm, back crystal and mount ~4.1mm. The movement inside I'm guessing is ~5.5mm like the 8500 and looks to be mostly in the mid-section with the rotor extending into the back crystal area as far as I can see.

*The dial & bezel*
A scratch-resistant sapphire crystal with internal anti-reflective treatment gives a clear view to the dial - a study in understated subtlety. A matt ceramic dial face with an acceptable amount of text allows you to focus on telling the time. The laser cut sunken indices give interesting vertical relief without resorting to metallic indices which would likely not combine well with the rest of the design.
The Arabic numerals at 3, 6, 9, 12 are in a simple font with no symmetry lost by the inclusion of a date window at 3. I would not be against a date window on this watch but it would need to be subtle and probably located at 4:30 (like the well executed Bathyscaphe). Early on I thought the lack of a date would be a problem for me but a quick study of how often I use the date proved otherwise. How many of us have only noticed our date is wrong days after the end of a short month 








The hands are the traditional broad arrow for hours and dauphine for minutes in steel with the small arrow seconds hand painted white picking up the Omega text colour. I prefer the arrow seconds to the lollipop seen in the Spectre limited edition. To my eye it seems more in tune with the indices and other hands.








The unidirectional rotating bezel made from black ceramic with Liquidmetal® insert markings is of exceptional quality. It appears to have 120 clicks and is smooth and precise in operation.








The indices and hands are filled with the coloured lume which appears more cream than the orange colour suggested in some stock photos. I'm not interested in faux patinas which this is not but I am interested in subtle colour combinations which this cream and black certainly are.
It is worth noticing that the lume emitted colour is different for the zero pip and minutes hand allowing easy visual distinction of elapsed time in the dark for any bezel timed activity. However I did notice that after an hour in the dark this colour difference became less obvious as the lume fades. Even without the obvious colour difference the lume brightness is still pretty good being visible through the night at least 8 hours later.








*The movement*
The transparent sapphire case back beautifully displays the full width of the calibre 8400 Self-winding movement with Co-Axial escapement. It claims resistance to magnetic fields greater than 15,000 gauss. You can clearly see the free sprung-balance with silicon balance spring and the two barrels mounted in series are labelled in case you get confused . The rotor is tastefully decorated with Geneva waves in arabesque matching the bridges. The rotor is automatic winding in both directions and when fully wound Omega claim a power reserve of 60 hours. 
So far I have found the watch very stable running at a pretty constant +1.5s a day on wrist.








One more for a close up on the interesting bit 








The watch did not come with instructions but they are intuitive enough:
Unscrew crown anti-clockwise to position 1.
In position 1 turn clockwise to manually wind (rarely necessary due to very efficient rotor)
Pull to position 2 to allow changing hour only while seconds and minutes keep running - Great for timezone changes without loss of accuracy.
Pull to position 3 to allow hour and minute changes with hacking seconds for setting time.

*The bracelet*
The 316L stainless steel bracelet is of 3 link construction with the outer 2 links being brushed and the centre link polished. This is not something I would would look for in a design, but I have to admit it does seem to tie the bracelet to the polished /gloss aspects of the case & bezel. I have read there is historical precedence for the polished links (albeit reversed to the outside links) but I'll see how I get on with them. I may consider getting them brushed at a future date.








*On the wrist*
From the front this 41mm diameter watch is almost a perfect modern size for the average male wrist size. For comparison in the pictures, my wrist is a little larger than average at 195mm circumference and major diameter of ~62mm (This is the width of your wrist looked at from above and I think is the most important dimension to compare to the lug to lug dimension when selecting watch - the lug to lug should be less than the major diameter to avoid overhang)








I was a little more concerned with how the watch might sit on my wrist given the slightly raised lugs and display back but after a fitting at a local AD I realised it sat well and most importantly was very comfortable.
I suspect if you have a less oval more rounded wrist cross-section then the mid height lugs may appear prominent. Looking at it sitting on my wrist I think if you have a flat(ish) top to your wrist of maybe 35mm or more then the watch should look good. As always it's wise to double check the fit of the watch at your AD before purchase.








Another design feature you're aware of when wearing the watch is the slight overhang of the bezel, something which seems to make it particularly easy to use.
Also you may spot a slight protrusion of the crown seating out from the continuous curve of the case with the result the crown sits slightly clear of the case side even when fully screwed in.

I must say that after a few days on the wrist I noticed the centre links under normal ambient lighting were not as polished as I first thought, sometimes being indistinguishable from the outer links. I definitely will not be rushing to any brushing decision.

Turning to comfort; the watch weighs 169g on my scales which I do not find too heavy especially compared to some other anti-magnetic watches that rely on an iron Faraday cage. 
The quality bracelet is exceptionally comfortable with well machined links causing no pinching on the skin side and the adjustable clasp allowing easy adjustment for optimal comfort.
The bracelet has 4 removable full links (~8mm) and 2 removable half links (~5mm) as well as ~10mm extension using the adjustable clasp.
My 195mm circumference wrist required the removal of 2 full links for a secure fit with clasp in its shortest position (make sure you double check the clasp position when fitting).








*Some final thoughts*
My first impression of this watch was what a step up in quality it is from my experience of sub €1000 watches. Yes, those watches may take you 80% of the way to a high quality watch and a high volume luxury watch like Omega may only take you an extra 10% (the remainder being the reserve of haute horlogerie) but the small details in dial, hands, bezel, movement from Omega seem to sum to more than that.
Most importantly for me, I find that I feel totally comfortable wearing this watch every day; at the office, in the evening, at the weekend. It seems to suit every occasion I encounter. It is comfortable such that I forget it is on my wrist, and it is supremely easy to read the time at a glance. The net result is I find that I have bought a watch that I am now wearing 90% of the time (My Casio Protrek still sees any rough outdoors action)
For the first time since my more serious interest in watches began I feel no need to buy another watch. Every watch has a honeymoon period but this feels slightly different - less infatuation with the new and more calm recognition that a high quality example of something familiar has finally found your wrist.
I will update this thread with anything I discover but at this point in time I can see myself wearing this watch for at least the next decade and I can think of no better endorsement.


----------



## Nokie

Excellent review and pictures. It is a great watch.


----------



## Level.5x

Congratulations on a well thought out purchase! I commend your patience to hold out on a decision for 2 years and with the finalists mentioned, I think you made a great choice. I agree with your assessment of the color here. I see the lume as a beautiful crème color, not as faux-patina which is a huge plus. 

Great pictures and I appreciate the read! Hope I'm writing a review on an Omega one day too.


----------



## Ipromise

Great watch, and a great review! And an actual review - something getting more rare 'round this forum...


----------



## Gazza74

Excellent review! Thanks for writing it and sharing your thoughts on this beautiful watch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxi11

Well written review with great shots ..... Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talljosh

Amazing photos, great review, awesome looking watch, and one hell of a disciplined procurement process.

There is much I can (and hopefully will) learn from that.


----------



## davelemi

Great review- thank you.
It's a beautiful watch with an exceptional movement, but at that price point I expect more than a printed dial.


----------



## Apollo83

davelemi said:


> Great review- thank you.
> It's a beautiful watch with an exceptional movement, but at that price point I expect more than a printed dial.


Yes I thought about that - the recessed hour indices definitely help give a premium look, so really we're talking about logo and the 4 numbers...
I definitely would not have wanted to see shiny metal for those - thin matt white or brushed metal might have worked?

But in the end, applied details have to work with the design as a whole.

Plus there's always the Planet Ocean if bling's your thing!


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

Great write up and congratulations. I also wound up purchasing the SM300MC although after 3 other Omega's. It is a great watch and very versatile. Get a nice NATO for it, it really looks great on a NATO.


----------



## solesman

Big congrats on your 300 and you certainly tried on all the relevant competition before settling. I think you've made a very sound choice. Now you just need to buy a myriad of different leather straps and NATOS and you're all set. Enjoy in great health.


----------



## Morrisdog

Congrats for your purchase. Thanks for taking the time to write that excellent review.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lealole

Fantastic! very thoughtful review. I have owned the SM300MC for a little over a year now and I wear it everyday. At this time my only luxury watch. I share many of your thoughts on the SM300MC - especially on the ease of reading the time! It keeps excellent time & I can wear it for really any occasion. I must admit I am researching my next watch purchase.. and loving it~ Thanks for the enjoyable read!


----------



## watchking1

Very nice review ! I've owned many divers through the years and this Omega Seamaster 300 Master is beautiful ! It hasn't left my wrist since delivered by Rob at Toppers.
I'm going to be in a bit of a quandary when my Omega Flightmaster 910 arrives Thursday...


----------



## EightEyes

Congratulations!

A wonderful thread and review for one of the most desirable watches there is. Based on your description of the process you've been through, I bet you'll be thrilled with the 300 for a long time to come! Great choice.

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## rehault69

Congratulations, wonderful watch and great description.


----------



## fortysix

congrats, excellent review! amazing photos


----------



## Travelller

Excellent review, T4S! I'm in the middle of my own and you have set the bar here so my work is cut out for me ;-)
Congratulations again on your SM300MC and welcome to the club! :-!


----------



## Pferdeleder

Thanks for all that effort - damn good review.

Including all those 'extra' measurements are very much appreciated!


----------



## spd707

Great review!


----------



## drainaps

Well written and excellent pictures. I'm enjoying mine these days after 18 months of mostly ignoring it, practically since the moment I bought it. A bit too shiny for my taste. I should do myself a favor and buy a nato or leather strap, but the 21mm do not help either. 

Sent from my SGP712 using Tapatalk


----------



## Apollo83

Travelller said:


> Excellent review, T4S! I'm in the middle of my own and you have set the bar here so my work is cut out for me ;-)
> Congratulations again on your SM300MC and welcome to the club! :-!


Thanks Travelller.
I've just read your new review over on the Omega forum and it's excellent.
I recommend everyone pop over for a second opinion on this great watch:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/first-seamaster-seamaster-300-master-co-axial-3289618.html


----------



## kum

Great watch and great review. But what happened with 1000 € watch? 

just kidin'...


----------



## kum

Great watch and great review. But what happened with 1000 € watch? 

just kidin'...


----------



## Apollo83

Travelller's review got me thinking there may be other reviews out there.
Watchuseek's search wasn't too helpful but Googles site search helped me find a couple more reviews not on the review forum that are well worth a read:

Timeless showing the two tone gold version:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/omega-seamaster-300-review-2393242.html

WatchSK's showing an all brushed bracelet:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/omega-seamaster-300-master-co-axial-chronometer-review-1774906.html


----------



## Carrera997

Well written and great photos. Thank you for taking the time do do such a thorough article.


----------



## seiko_1

well written review with lots of good shots... thanks for the review


----------



## timeguy123

Multi-dimensional review. I have learned a lot. Thanks for your time.


----------



## TigerDore

That is an excellent review. Extremely well done. After a couple of store-level inspections, I had targeted this watch for my next purchase; you have reinforced my decision. Thank you!


----------



## Ranxoren

I just got mine yesterday and I couldnt agree more with your words!
I absolutely love it to bits and had been eyeing it for a long long time.
Got the Steel on brown leather model. Anyone know the bracelet reference?


----------



## TurkeyBurger

Beautiful watch, thanks for the review


----------



## leaderd

Great review! Thanks for taking the time


----------



## Showmecw

Wonderful review!


----------



## gr8sw

excellent review and great pix! I've had mine about 2 weeks now and couldn't be more pleased 

btw, the case actually measures 39mm, it's the overhanging bezel that adds the extra mms... so it does wear smaller than the stated 41mm if anyone is on the fence... but it is perfect for me!


----------



## gr8sw

excellent review and great pix! I've had mine about 2 weeks now and couldn't be more pleased 

btw, the case actually measures 39mm, it's the overhanging bezel that adds the extra mms... so it does wear smaller than the stated 41mm if anyone is on the fence... but it is perfect for me!


----------



## Apollo83

gr8sw said:


> btw, the case actually measures 39mm, it's the overhanging bezel that adds the extra mms... so it does wear smaller than the stated 41mm if anyone is on the fence... but it is perfect for me!


Nice pic gr8sw.
You're right about the width.
Only from directly above does it look like a 41mm watch (and even then the dark dial plays that down)
From any other angle the ~39mm mid case width reduces the perceived size of the watch.

I think I'll edit my review to include this - thanks!


----------



## achilles

Great review for a great watch! One of the most beautiful divers out there, and a watch with so much great features. Well worth the wait and money in my opinion!


----------



## Ipromise

gr8sw said:


> excellent review and great pix! I've had mine about 2 weeks now and couldn't be more pleased
> 
> btw, the case actually measures 39mm, it's the overhanging bezel that adds the extra mms... so it does wear smaller than the stated 41mm if anyone is on the fence... but it is perfect for me!


I agree. I'm pretty die hard on 40mm watches, but this wears very well. Feels less tall than it's actual height too, unlike something like an SKX or something. Great watch!


----------



## dr_ranger

Great review. Quite the watch, that lume is really neat!


----------



## caps93

Great review and beatiful watch! One I would really like to own one time in the future |>


----------



## JuicyFruit1983

Awesome piece, living the dream! I love these seamasters and hope to own one day but lately have been leaning towards the new model tudor pelagos as my grail sports watch. In the meanwhile a cheeky longines hydroconquest should be just the ticket


----------



## Apollo83

JuicyFruit1983 said:


> Awesome piece, living the dream! I love these seamasters and hope to own one day but lately have been leaning towards the new model tudor pelagos as my grail sports watch. In the meanwhile a cheeky longines hydroconquest should be just the ticket


When selecting the Seamaster I was trying on the Black Bay when the sales person suggested I try the Pelagos. I had not considered it (Too big/modern looking I thought) - wow I was wrong. Ultra legible dial with impressive modern lume-block markers, comfortable, light due to the Titanium, nice movement (shame its hidden away). It did not beat the SM300MC for me, but it unexpectedly became my favourite Tudor.

Best of luck with whichever you decide on.


----------



## kugino

first post...

thanks for a wonderful review! been investigating this watch and I think I'll pull the trigger on a used one soon. I think there are a couple in the FS section...

I previously purchased a Tudor and an oris 15-16 years ago and hadn't thought much about watches until my brother in law visited last week. he recently got into watches and sports a nice submariner, nomos, and others and now I have the watch bug again. I'm already set on picking up a nomos soon, but this master 300 is sooo purty i'm definitely picking one up. 

I love how different it looks in varying lights...I'm not a fan of the bracelet but the tan/brown strap on this looks absolutely gorgeous. thanks again for a great read!


----------



## mastamuffin

One of my favorite Omega's. I have been Youtubing reviews of this thing for a week now and just read your review. Might have to pick this up in the future. For sure my favorite Seamster in the line.


----------



## mastamuffin

Having owned a Pelagos, you made the right choice. I had the In-House Pelagos and while it was an amazing watch, this Omega seems to have more of an organic feeling to it (if that makes sense?)



Apollo83 said:


> When selecting the Seamaster I was trying on the Black Bay when the sales person suggested I try the Pelagos. I had not considered it (Too big/modern looking I thought) - wow I was wrong. Ultra legible dial with impressive modern lume-block markers, comfortable, light due to the Titanium, nice movement (shame its hidden away). It did not beat the SM300MC for me, but it unexpectedly became my favourite Tudor.
> 
> Best of luck with whichever you decide on.


----------



## beobachtungsuhr

Thank you for such an excellent review. I find these 300 MCs very enticing. How does the watch hold up againts knocks and bumps compared to the 904L on the sub?


----------



## Apollo83

beobachtungsuhr said:


> Thank you for such an excellent review. I find these 300 MCs very enticing. How does the watch hold up againts knocks and bumps compared to the 904L on the sub?


I don't own a Rolex, but my understanding is that 904L is a similar hardness to 316L but has better corrosive resistance (sulphuric acid, maybe less pitting after prolonged/repeated exposure to sea water?)
Stainless Steel - Grade 904L (UNS N08904)

So I don't think you'll see it being better or worse holding up against 'knocks and bumps'.

More important is the brushed or polished finish with 'micro-scratches' supposedly being more obvious on polished surfaces.

After over 3 months of constant use I cannot see any major blemishes on my SM300MC with the unaided eye.
e.g. here's a recent pic where I was experimenting with some blue LEDs 
If you zoom in you may find something (lint more often than not)









But if you really zoom in the micro-scratches become apparent (less so on the brushed surfaces):









This level of small scratches I don't worry about. If I'm not noticing it day to day then really it's just the expected signature of using a watch - I would not buy a watch to keep it in a safe.


----------



## TaTaToothy

Thanks for sharing! Great review and pics.


----------



## pkrussel

Sharp watch! Thank you for the great write up and sharing. I love the 300, it's a classic and if it's good enough for Bond it's a great piece!


----------



## sunofapun

Gah! I want this watch watch but I fear it wears a little too chunky on my wrist. Guess it's time to take a trip to the AD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apollo83

sunofapun said:


> Gah! I want this watch watch but I fear it wears a little too chunky on my wrist. Guess it's time to take a trip to the AD


I feared the same, but unfortunately after my AD visit I discovered it looked great on wrist too.
Sometimes it even shoots out rays of awesomeness...









;-)


----------



## vercimber

Excellent review. Thanks!


----------



## drram1966

Great review...gorgeous watch....working my way up...some day, I'll get there!


----------



## clipp

nice watch with great review... Thanks for sharing


----------



## boomguy57

Wonderfully detailed review and thoughts on a great watch! Lovely photos as well! 

It's almost a shame you won't be buying more, just to get more great reviews from you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oynag

Beautiful pictures and watch. Thanks for taking the time to share.


----------



## knezz

An excellent review, that sum it up for me, thank you on that. I think you just push me over the edge, my only problem was how would 300m looked on my oversized wrist at 19.6 cm, then i read your wrist is 19.5 cm! I asked this question in sm300mc thread just before i found your review. I like what i saw. Now collecting fund's starts, shouldn't take to long.


----------



## SecondHandSwiss

Great write up - Thanks!!


----------



## searunn

Apollo83 said:


> sunofapun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gah! I want this watch watch but I fear it wears a little too chunky on my wrist. Guess it's time to take a trip to the AD
> 
> 
> 
> I feared the same, but unfortunately after my AD visit I discovered it looked great on wrist too.
> Sometimes it even shoots out rays of awesomeness...
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9542402&d=1475488102"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
Click to expand...

Lovely shot!


----------



## 991C4S

Excellent pictures and review. The co-axial movement is great. The new glide lock is very comfortable also. Thanks for the write up, congrats.


----------



## Ohmegaman

Nice detailed write up and great pics. Im still considering this as the next purchase.


----------



## cube2

comprehensive review... thanks for sharing


----------



## boomguy57

Lovely! Thanks for sharing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jva59

i'm envious. Very enjoyable review.


----------



## webicons

Excellent write up. Technical information not withstanding, your thought process and beautiful phrasing makes for an enjoyable read and reflective of your final choice. I look forward to your next write up in 10 years or so though I expect that it will be sooner than later. Perhaps when you retire your faithful Casio. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Petrolicious88

Does the crown always screw in so that the logo is straight up?


----------



## Travelller

Petrolicious88 said:


> Does the crown always screw in so that the logo is straight up?


Yes. If yours doesn't *you have a defective watch* and should return it immediately!!!*

Here's mine:









*j/k - no, it does not line up :-d


----------



## awkmyers

Man that watch is classy... Would love to join the club one day myself...beautiful pictures and congrats!


----------



## silvertonesx24

Well put together review. I didn't like this watch when it was released but the simplicity has really grown on me.


----------



## Speedy234

Probably the most beautiful profile of any watch ever


Travelller said:


> Yes. If yours doesn't *you have a defective watch* and should return it immediately!!!*
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *j/k


----------



## trpro

Awesome review! Thanks for the input


----------



## mountbatten

The watch is stunning in the flesh. I owned one for several months but just simply did not bond with it so I traded it away. Nonetheless, I love the idea of prestigious brands digging into their archives and coming up with these reissues.


----------



## Apollo83

*Omega Seamaster 300 Master Coaxial - 6 month update*

Thanks everyone for all the kind comments about the review.

I've owned the watch for well over 6 months now so I thought I'd give you an update on ownership.

On the whole, overwhelmingly positive. My initial thoughts captured here still stand. The watch is still on my wrist 90% of the time. It is robust, precise (notice I didn't say accurate - more on that in a while) and a pleasure to wear.
The polished centre links have become a non-issue and are still looking good. The lack of date has been confirmed as a non-issue (I find I have become more aware of dates now and retain today's date in my head for the whole day! Who would have thought  ).

I've had a few comments from people who have noticed the watch; "Beautiful watch", "That's really good condition for a vintage watch" (made me smile), "That's Omega right? But not the James Bond one?", "Much nicer than a Rolex"
I always find it interesting to see what perception a watch generates (on the few occasions a watch is noticed). In this case it has been very positive, and even though the comments in themselves are not important I would be lying if I did not admit it made me feel good about the purchase.

But of course no watch is perfect. Some imperfections only reveal themselves over time and this watch is no different.

The first thing that revealed itself was the accuracy.
For the first couple of weeks I seemed to experience ~+1.5s/d accuracy with great precision of ~+-0.5s/d (with <1s/d positional variation). So one day I might see +2s/d, the next +1s/d the next +1.5s/d but always between 1 and 2 s/d.
Great!
But then about week 3 I noticed the mean moved up to +2s/d. Still good but I decided to keep measuring (on watch check) to see what happened.
The next week it drifted up to +2.5s/d. Still good and still with great precision (the daily variation was still +-0.5s/d).
The next week it went to +3s/d and then each week up ~0.5s/d until after about 2 months in reached +5s/d +-0.5s/d.
From that point on for the next 5 months or so it has been very stable at the same rate and precision.
I'm a little disappointed it went so close to the edge of COSC limits but it is still ok and not something that would cause me to hand in for regulating. The reliability of the rate it has settled at means that I have fallen into a routine of setting the watch 35s fast every two weeks so that I'm never more than 35s off the real time. I would prefer if that was back at the +2s rate so I could do that correction once a month instead.
I'm not sure why the accuracy drifted in the first few months, but after a little reading around there is some other anecdotal experiences of a similar initial drift for coaxials. This might be something to watch out for if you purchase (check after 3 months and see if your rate is still within COSC).

Now lets look at a more minor aspect around comfort.
In general the watch is very comfortable - Smooth sapphire back and well machined bracelet sitting nicely against the wrist and adjustable clasp being more useful than you'd think. However there are two edges I have noticed that can leave a mark on my wrist. They are the outer edges of the clasp on the side closest to your wrist 
(one side marked with the red arrow below)









The bevel on this edge is very small, such that the edge feels almost square and hence reasonably sharp. The result being that as your hand pivots up and down it is possible to feel the edge closest to your hand and it can leave a shallow mark in your skin.
As I said this is a small issue, but one that could be easily improved with a smooth bevel to those edges. Just some feedback for the Omega team there 

Next another minor aspect, this time regarding the bezel.
As I mentioned in the review the bezel is very well made with an easy to use coin edge which is slightly wider than the underlying case sides. Undoubtedly the easiest bezel I've ever used...
The downside to that is that it is possible to catch the bezel and have it turn unintentionally.
It has happned to me three times, each time putting my hand in or out of a jacket and the bezel catching the edge of the jacket pocket and turning. Each time I was not timing anything and I'm not sure how many people wear jackets diving so I'm not sure how important it is. I mention it just for completeness in case that 'feature' is important to you.

And finally there's ... well... uhhh... nothing else.
Really. If I could think of one more negative then I would tell you.
But I rarely think of the negatives I have mentioned and when I put my SM300MC on every day the main thing that strikes me is "What a beautiful watch"
And sometimes perceptions are accurate.


----------



## ajk1000

What a great, detailed review. Thanks for sharing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hywaychyle

This was a fantastic read and I will someday hopefully have one of these on my wrist as well! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dantan

Nice Watch and great review!


----------



## Apollo83

Decided to see what the watch would look like on a black strap.

This one is the rubber divers strap Bonetto Cinturini 300:

















The strap wants to retain it's straight shape so doesn't sit as well curling round the wrist as the bracelet.
But to my eye the colour suits well, giving a more subdued look...


----------



## Jguitron

Apollo83 said:


> Decided to see what the watch would look like on a black strap.
> 
> This one is the rubber divers strap Bonetto Cinturini 300:
> 
> View attachment 10435346
> 
> 
> View attachment 10435354
> 
> 
> The strap wants to retain it's straight shape so doesn't sit as well curling round the wrist as the bracelet.
> But to my eye the colour suits well, giving a more subdued look...


Looks spectacular. Great choice.

I'm even going to dare say it looks best like that over the bracelet and the brown strap. It actually even looks a bit smaller on the pic. Does it wear any different???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aonarch

Thanks for sharing! I've had my eye on one.


----------



## Snuggie

Thanks for the review. A really awesome watch. I would get one if I don't already have a Sub C. Wear in good health!


----------



## crappbag

Thank you for the review and update! Your photos are mouth watering especially that recent lume shot.

I have to say that it looks very good on the rubber - I actually prefer that to the bracelet. This review has really elevated this watch on my list (from maybe-buy to definitely-buy). Cheers!


----------



## rrchmnn

Great review and pics - that rubber strap will end up being perfect once it settles in!


----------



## universal exports

I have both the sub and the sea master. I enjoy them both. After your review I will be wearing the seamaster for the next few days. 

Thanks


----------



## tintin_125

Thanks for an excellent review. Looks great on the strap too


Apollo83 said:


> Decided to see what the watch would look like on a black strap.
> 
> This one is the rubber divers strap Bonetto Cinturini 300:
> 
> View attachment 10435346
> 
> 
> View attachment 10435354
> 
> 
> The strap wants to retain it's straight shape so doesn't sit as well curling round the wrist as the bracelet.
> But to my eye the colour suits well, giving a more subdued look...


----------



## Broten

Great review. I absolutely love the 300 and it will be a purchase I make down the road. This review only helped to solidify that.


----------



## WatchFrog

Excellent review - as you state, 'a study in understated subtlety'! I'm on the verge of jumping, so this sort of assessment is really helpful! Many thanks.


----------



## jayogolmic

Thanks for the review, it's definitely on my 'watch' list


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Extremely well written review! I disagree on the Rolex option but your argument and choice was compelling and well done sir.


----------



## dlee525

I've been wanting this as a gift to myself for my 40th birthday, a year away from now. This review is making it hard for me to wait that long...


----------



## Apollo83

dlee525 said:


> I've been wanting this as a gift to myself for my 40th birthday, a year away from now. This review is making it hard for me to wait that long...


Hang on in there. The association with the birthday will make it even more special.

I got mine for my birthday and my wife bought it for me (for better than a previously negotiated price with our AD!).
Could I sell it now? Of course not - it's become special


----------



## Ohmzx

Thanks for the review. Finally OMEGA has some sort of Glidelock system similar to SUB C. Awesome! Nice classic piece.


----------



## jaxify

Wow those photos. The stores should put those photos up !!!


----------



## dlee525

Apollo83 said:


> Hang on in there. The association with the birthday will make it even more special.
> 
> I got mine for my birthday and my wife bought it for me (for better than a previously negotiated price with our AD!).
> Could I sell it now? Of course not - it's become special


Couldn't wait! Found one on the forum going used, picked it up lol









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron

dlee525 said:


> Couldn't wait! Found one on the forum going used, picked it up lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Congrats! So... what's your impression?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rjr1971

Great review, beautiful pics!


----------



## dlee525

Jguitron said:


> Congrats! So... what's your impression?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty happy with it. Time fluctuation on my copy isn't the greatest though. When worn on my wrist, gains less than a second a day. But when left off my wrist, I seem to gain about 2-4 seconds overnight, depending on what position it rests in. So far 12 o clock up is the best, about 2 seconds overnight.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron

dlee525 said:


> Pretty happy with it. Time fluctuation on my copy isn't the greatest though. When worn on my wrist, gains less than a second a day. But when left off my wrist, I seem to gain about 2-4 seconds overnight, depending on what position it rests in. So far 12 o clock up is the best, about 2 seconds overnight.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Sounds great!!

Let me tell you that regulating and timing is one complicated topic. Suffice to say that so far the best way to time a movement is over a 4-day period on what's called a wrist simulator. This is basically the winder set to run at 1 rpm, not the typical 4 rpm. This process tests accuracy and power reserve and Omega is a company that does it routinely for service.

Static regulation and timing only tells you part of the story and of course leaves out the most important factors which are the forces that a movement experiences with normal wear.

Anyway, don't want to bore with all this, my point is that as long as your watch is maintaining a reasonable average within expectations (COSC) over a few days of wear it's good.

Wear it in great health!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Great review. I loved the dial from the moment it was announced but once it arrived in the shops I had a big problem with how shiny the full package was, PCLs et al, and with the long and straight lugs. I tried it on at least a dozen times, and finally bought it early last year. Put it on a vintage brown strap for a while, then on the bracelet, then had the centre links brushed, then bought a brown strap for an OEM deployant I still had. With all these I would wear it for one or two days before switching back to my AT.

Last week I finally bought the OEM black and grey "Bond" Nato, and now is the first time I really love this watch. 
And as a side effect of having the Nato I will probably be to have the centre links polished again. I expect a more interesting look, given that the top of the lugs is polished as well. However, it will be on the Nato most of the time, which is fine as I don't have to dress up for work and wear a suit maybe once a year.

It took me a long time to love this watch, and I really wanted to. And finally I believe this will be my one and only...


----------



## Seleur

Great review and pics!


----------



## Csyoon25

I love the aesthetic and the multicolored lume... really bothered by how light the bezel action is though.


----------



## reeder1

Apollo83- That's a great review-very thoughtful and interesting. I like the watch even more after reading your review!


----------



## shauljj

love the bracelet and lume on that watch!


----------



## idles

beautiful watch, (omega)


----------



## tauhudame

I bought 300MC with Lather strap and would like to order bracelet to replace to wear in raining season. But i dont know the Part Number of bracelet to order. Appreciate please let me know about P/N. Thanks.


----------



## Apollo83

tauhudame said:


> I bought 300MC with Lather strap and would like to order bracelet to replace to wear in raining season. But i dont know the Part Number of bracelet to order. Appreciate please let me know about P/N. Thanks.


Hi Tauhudame,
Unfortunately the part number for the bracelet is not obviously visible on the bracelet or any of the sparse documentation.
My advice would be to pop in to your nearest Dealer or Boutique and ask them. In any case they are likely to be your only source for purchasing new since Omega does not seem to allow 3rd party suppliers any more (e.g. Otto Frei).
You could also ask about buying the pre-brushed bracelet from the Spectre edition if you prefer the brushed look.


----------



## tauhudame

Apollo83 said:


> Hi Tauhudame,
> Unfortunately the part number for the bracelet is not obviously visible on the bracelet or any of the sparse documentation.
> My advice would be to pop in to your nearest Dealer or Boutique and ask them. In any case they are likely to be your only source for purchasing new since Omega does not seem to allow 3rd party suppliers any more (e.g. Otto Frei).
> You could also ask about buying the pre-brushed bracelet from the Spectre edition if you prefer the brushed look.


Thank @Apollo83, as your advise i had came Boutique but it's too expensive for bracelet (about 1100US) and have to wait 2-3 months :-(. Could be find the pre-owned bracelet? or still keep using lather strap until change other one :-d


----------



## C_Robbs

This was a great review. Thank you for sharing a classic review for a classic watch.


----------



## MJM

Wonderful review and very well written! I thoroughly enjoyed it. That as been my grail watch since it came out. I'm happy to say I was finally able to purchase one at my local AD this past weekend and couldn't be more happy!


----------



## Jguitron

MJM said:


> Wonderful review and very well written! I thoroughly enjoyed it. That as been my grail watch since it came out. I'm happy to say I was finally able to purchase one at my local AD this past weekend and couldn't be more happy!


Congrats!!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron

Enjoyed the review very much! Thank you for sharing it.

I totally love this watch... however, once I got to try it on it wore a bit large on my wrist which is what kept me from pulling the trigger.

I couldn't be more excited with the 60th anniversary version at 39mm that hits right on the spot!!

Thanks again for letting us take your experience as part of our decision making 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apollo83

Jguitron said:


> I totally love this watch... however, once I got to try it on it wore a bit large on my wrist which is what kept me from pulling the trigger.
> 
> I couldn't be more excited with the 60th anniversary version at 39mm that hits right on the spot!!


That 60th looks great! not only a couple of mm smaller buy I think the wider inner steel part of the bezel makes the dial seem smaller. Perfect for the slightly narrower wrist. Enjoy.


----------



## HonzaH

Great review and amazing information in one post. thank you for sharing our experience with us.


----------



## Apollo83

So almost 2 years into my ownership I thought I'd follow up my review with some quick words on my support service experience earlier this year.
As mentioned in this thread, I found the accuracy of my watch moved from ~+2s/d to ~+7s/d over a period of a few months.
I lived with that accuracy for almost a year before deciding to go back to the AD I purchased from.
They agreed it was outside COSC ratings and it needed to be regulated.
They mentioned that the regulation could not be done by their in-house watchmaker (not sure of the reason - I'm guessing the free sprung balance?) and said it needed to go back to Biel.
I handed the watch in and received a receipt.
Just under 3 weeks later I received the phone call to come pick my watch up.
On receipt the watch came back in a small red Omega service box and I was informed that the watch had received a service and was regulated back to within COSC.
Since then I have kept track of daily rates on WatchCheck app and I'm seeing a pretty consistent +2.5s/d - Nice!
I must mention that the precision of the watch was always good - i.e. I see very little variation from the mean rate (usually within +-0.5s/d)

So overall a painless service experience from my AD and Omega HQ - all for free under warranty, and making me glad I purchased from AD vs grey market.


----------



## frankie

[email protected]!!!!, Just sold one of these and now I'm regretting it, great review !!


----------



## Apollo83

Trying a new strap for the new year - The Colareb Firenze Swamp leather strap 22mm
I know leather isn't really the right material for a dive watch but I hope the vintage look will work with the SM300MC's vintage look and the beige pick up the index colour...
The 22mm fits the 21mm lug width when on but takes a little bit of manhandling to get access to the spring bar collars when fitting.


----------



## Jguitron

Apollo83 said:


> Trying a new strap for the new year - The Colareb Firenze Swamp leather strap 22mm
> I know leather isn't really the right material for a dive watch but I hope the vintage look will work with the SM300MC's vintage look and the beige pick up the index colour...
> The 22mm fits the 21mm lug width when on but takes a little bit of manhandling to get access to the spring bar collars when fitting.
> 
> View attachment 12771519
> 
> 
> View attachment 12771521


Looks fantastic. Worth the manhandling 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## torsail

Thanks for the review! I like these retro look Seamasters a lot.


----------



## mkim520

Thanks for a great review, makes me want one now haha


----------



## bopat23

Wow, what a fantastic review, and thanks for the follow up. Your pics are fantastic as well! Makes me want to run out and get one!


----------



## rtsaintly

great review - well done. Particularly liked the attention and viewpoint on the polished section of the bracelet - addressed one of my concerns.


----------



## WatchEnthusiast

It fits your wrist very nicely. Enjoy your new watch!


----------



## Apollo83

It occurred to me that in my initial review I may not have got close enough to the watch in the pictures...

So I thought I'll wipe the watch clean (or so I thought!) and zoom in - this was the result.

First a closer look at the dial surface and print quality:









Here you can see the laser cut relief around the indices...









And here you can see how that matte dial surface is not a simple as it first appears and how hard it must be to print/deposit onto it!


----------



## Apollo83

And now a zoom in on the back:









Hmmm, maybe should have cleaned this a bit more...









I think those are the ruby pallet stones of the coaxial escapement beneath the balance wheel









Geneva waves...









Some careful painting.


----------



## DDobrev

Just great. To see such things I made a registration!


----------



## ttommywatches

Thanks for the review. This one is on the short list for my next diver. I think it's the best heritage diver I've seen in years.


----------



## dimsoug

Excellent review. This is a great watch. I fully agree with your thoughts.


----------



## Dave Matison

Lovely watch. I love my aqua terra.


----------



## Leonine

Superb photos.


----------



## imgped

Still miss the titanium electric blue s eamasters of the 90s...still hard to find with box and papers...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Moerdn

Well written review and nice watch, have fun with it.


----------



## Jguitron

I got the trilogy version exactly because of the size. It's perfect for me 



















Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## safwan44

Apollo83 said:


> And now a zoom in on the back:
> 
> View attachment 12961459
> 
> 
> Hmmm, maybe should have cleaned this a bit more...
> 
> View attachment 12961463
> 
> 
> I think those are the ruby pallet stones of the coaxial escapement beneath the balance wheel
> 
> View attachment 12961465
> 
> 
> Geneva waves...
> 
> View attachment 12961467
> 
> 
> Some careful painting.
> 
> View attachment 12961497


Great shots along with a great review. What's your camera set-up?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Apollo83

[/QUOTE]Great shots along with a great review. What's your camera setup[/quote]

Canon 6D mostly on Canon 100mm f2.8 for these shots.
I'm very amateur with the photography but I love it even more than watches. Am I allowed to say that around here?


----------



## jaygats

Great review thanks for the help!


----------



## Apollo83

Summer is coming so I thought I'd try another strap option. 
This time a 21mm NATO from Cheapest NATO straps:









I'm not sure about the colour...









But I have decided that I don't like how high the NATO makes the watch sit.
I suspect removing the keeper and converting to a RAF might work better...









So after that experiment I have quickly reverted back to steel.
My favourites on this watch are definitely steel and black rubber - with maybe the black rubber shading it...
(Shame Omega doesn't have a 21mm flat rubber strap with deployant available for this watch.)


----------



## Emg66

Apollo83 said:


> Summer is coming so I thought I'd try another strap option.
> This time a 21mm NATO from Cheapest NATO straps:
> 
> View attachment 13131501
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about the colour...
> 
> View attachment 13131505
> 
> 
> But I have decided that I don't like how high the NATO makes the watch sit.
> I suspect removing the keeper and converting to a RAF might work better...
> 
> View attachment 13131507
> 
> 
> So after that experiment I have quickly reverted back to steel.
> My favourites on this watch are definitely steel and black rubber - with maybe the black rubber shading it...
> (Shame Omega doesn't have a 21mm flat rubber strap with deployant available for this watch.)


You can't beat the look on the steel.


----------



## Apollo83

I've owned the watch 2 years now so thought I'd give an update.
The watch has been everything I hoped it would be robust, legible, accurate (+2.5s per day).
It is the watch I wear 90% of the time; office, home, weekend, evening, swimming... Even found myself doing some joinery the other day and noticed I had forgotten to take it off - ah well I thought - I'll give it a rinse afterwards...
It is very easy to bond with a watch you wear that often.

And therein lies the problem...
This is the watch that has killed my watch obsession.
After first buying it I soon noticed I was able to walk past watch shops without stopping. My time researching watches on the web including WUS dropped to close to zero.
In the last two years I have followed the new releases at the major watch shows and read a few articles on Hodinkee... but that's it.

Some might think such a development is a healthy maturing - others might think it is a sad loss of passion...
I still love watches - it's just I love the one on my wrist the most (analogies with a happy marriage spring to mind  )

I took a look at the current offering of watches and asked myself which would I buy if I was buying today?
The previous candidates are all still good choices.
The IWC aquatimer has had a nice refresh.







The Jaeger LeCoultre Polaris has been relaunched at a competitive price and would likely make my shortlist.







But after reviewing them I keep coming back to the Seamaster 300MC - it's mix of robust sport watch, subtle aesthetic and innovative and accurate movement is still compelling.

In my initial review I said I could see myself wearing the watch for 10 years.
I'm 2 years in but who knows what the future will hold...
We'll leave that to the crystal ball...


----------



## Dbltap22

@appollo83. I think that’s great man. You have found your watch. I wish I could say the same. Panerai no Omega no Rolex no.... maddening


----------



## Alcantara

I have been a member of this forum for nearly a decade but haven’t posted since 2011. I have followed this thread with interest as since 2011 I have owned a nice JLC ultra thin moon and a nice tissot heritage dress watch but my interest in the hobby waned, even though I owned no sports watches. Then last month I rediscovered my love for the hobby and purchased a Heuer Gulf Monaco and a Speedymoon watch but still felt an itch for a diver. Always loved the JLC deep sea but just couldn’t pull the trigger on it for reasons unexplained. They are on Chrono 24 for reasonable second hand prices but I just can’t seem to commit. 

I thought maybe I should go with the obvious Rolex sub but couldn’t commit for reasons unexplained also. Their current shortage in steel didn’t help matters. Then I tried on the sea master 300 when at the omega boutique looking for natos. Love at first site. I’ve been enfatuated with it for the last two weeks. Since I have an upcoming trip to Europe with plenty of beach time planned I decided this would be the watch for the trip with a 007 NATO. Bought it last night.

Thanks so much for your helpful thoughts on the watch. It’s really been helpful in helping me organize my own thoughts and figure out what dive watch is perfect for me. I feel crazy for buying 3 watches in a 6 week period after not buying any for 7 years, but like you I have reached a point of contentment and feel the collection is complete now with this diver that is more elegant than others but also rugged.


----------



## Jguitron

Alcantara said:


> I have been a member of this forum for nearly a decade but haven't posted since 2011. I have followed this thread with interest as since 2011 I have owned a nice JLC ultra thin moon and a nice tissot heritage dress watch but my interest in the hobby waned, even though I owned no sports watches. Then last month I rediscovered my love for the hobby and purchased a Heuer Gulf Monaco and a Speedymoon watch but still felt an itch for a diver. Always loved the JLC deep sea but just couldn't pull the trigger on it for reasons unexplained. They are on Chrono 24 for reasonable second hand prices but I just can't seem to commit.
> 
> I thought maybe I should go with the obvious Rolex sub but couldn't commit for reasons unexplained also. Their current shortage in steel didn't help matters. Then I tried on the sea master 300 when at the omega boutique looking for natos. Love at first site. I've been enfatuated with it for the last two weeks. Since I have an upcoming trip to Europe with plenty of beach time planned I decided this would be the watch for the trip with a 007 NATO. Bought it last night.
> 
> Thanks so much for your helpful thoughts on the watch. It's really been helpful in helping me organize my own thoughts and figure out what dive watch is perfect for me. I feel crazy for buying 3 watches in a 6 week period after not buying any for 7 years, but like you I have reached a point of contentment and feel the collection is complete now with this diver that is more elegant than others but also rugged.


Congrats!!

Pics!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## narchibald

Whew what a beauty! Congrats on the purchase. Great pictures in this review!

N


----------



## gviddy

Very thorough review! For me my favorite part of this watch was always the coin-edged bezel. Looks fantastic on the wrist!


----------



## ibo

Been doing some research on this watch lately and this review is extremely helpful. I agree with the others, the photos are much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## -e-

Well written review! Thanks for sharing the story!


----------



## alberto.b

Beautiful! wear it in good health!!!


----------



## mmarkabi

Excellent review. I currently own a FOIS and want a Seamaster but have been focused on the PO all along. This review has me really considering the Seamaster 300 master Coaxial. Beautiful timepiece. Enjoy.


----------



## isendono

Thanks for the review. nice read.


----------



## PDubs

Excellent review and beautiful watch. On my wish list!


----------



## pumxee

Excellent review and photos! I have been looking at purchasing the spectre version of the 300 for some time now and this definitely puts me another step into the right direction!


----------



## OmegaRed

Great review of a wonderful watch!


----------



## pumxee

Excellent review indeed. I might have already commented before on this thread but I read it again and what I said still stands!


----------



## Apollo83

Thanks again for the kind comments on my review (that is now over 2 years old)

I've just got a new strap for the watch and I'm trying leather again.
This time I've picked up on the fact I liked the black of the rubber strap but have gone for a distressed vintage look in Reindeer leather from FinWatchStraps
I like this one much more than my previous brown leather choice.

Full review of the strap here


----------



## cg_wilson2003

Great review of this watch. Kind of wish I had not read it as it makes me want one more.


----------



## fast08

Great review indeed. Just recently acquired the speedmaster pro, looks like this will be on my list


----------

